# MOVING to Virginia or Florida Panhandle



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

Figured I'd give this a shot... I'm in South Texas now....great location for african cichlid hobby, perfect water and lots of people in the hobby. Uncle Sam has told our family "time to Move" we're going to the east coast. I've googled Virginia and Florida areas for cichlid clubs and haven't had any luck. If anyone see this and can send me a link to a club or something in that area I would be very thankful.
JB


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

there's a Washington D.C.-area cichlid club that serves Virginia, Maryland and D.C. (forget the name.) There are a number of pretty good (for cichlids) LFS in the metro Washington area. It does depend where in Virginia you're going . . . Also, try googlind the Potomac Valley Aquarium Club for info as well.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Have you tried this link?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/clubs/


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

here ya go! We'd be happy to have you. We also have breeders in the club as well as club meetings and auctions monthly.

http://www.capitalcichlids.org/

http://www.pvas.com/


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

If your come to Tyndall, Eglin or the Panhandle of Florida , look me up. I'm assuming your USAF, being in San Antonio. I t will be great to have a cichlid pal here. I'm sorry! There are no fish clubs here! What do have for trade....lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2008)

I would have to give an edge to Virginia over Florida.  We have Sarah, aka longstocking, who breeds quality Tangs. Also, frybabies.com is not far away and you get get very low shipping rate from Julie. A few nice LFS as well.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I"M soooo jealous!!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## jb1edlover (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the ideas. I found a few cichlid clubs... or fish clubs with a few cichlid keepers in the Virginia/NC area. Its going to be hard to replace San Antonio Tx for cichlids though.... We have tap water with a PH near 8 right out of the ground... thanks to the Edwards aquifer and billions and billions of Texas holey rock/limestone natural filtration. Not to mention Daves Rare fish being 2 miles from my house. Oh well, I will just have to fly back a couple times each year to catch a few hill country auctions. 
Yes we're USAF or the wife is rather I'm just her "housewife" husband....with a very expensive Cichlid Hobby or Habit as she calls it. Uncle Sam is giving her a choice of 6-7 bases for her next assignment and we have narrowed it down to Eglin or Langley. Problem is I have over 100 tanks up and running. My garage is a smaller version of a fish store. Technically I have more fish than most of the LFS in our area... So whatever we end up I have to check water issues, space issues and local cichlid keeper issues... My wife says thats easy..get rid of all my fish... I told her she could come back and visit me and the kids on holidays, see why she calls it a habit instead of a hobby... anyway I keep all kinds of cichlids but have a liking for Victorians...
JB


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Eglin area is great. I was born there and lived there until we got stationed at Tyndall. The beaches are fabulous. Have you ever tried a saltwater tank?  I love my cichlids, but I do have a 29 gallon reef saltwater tank. Seriously. My water is 7 out of the tap. I buffer my water with the cichlid recipe and do fine. More house for the money in Eglin over Langley, so more room for tanks! Just my 2 cents. I have most of my fish shipped in.


----------

